# schirmzelt selber machen



## Steve Deluxe (2. April 2009)

hi @ all :vik:

also, ich habe ne frage:

ich habe noch einen alten anglerschirm zuhause und hätte aber gerne ein schirmzelt, also einen schirm mit so einer plane hinten runter.
und da habe ich gemeint ob ich mir da nicht eine plane kaufen könnte, diese dann zurecht schneiden könnte und da dann ein paar klettverschlüsse dran machen und am schirm die entsprechenden gegenstücke?#c

hat sowas schon mal jemand gemacht oder weis das einer ob das hinhaut?

danke schon mal im voraus.

LG STEFAN


----------



## Mini-Broesel (2. April 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

hol dir doch lieber ne Plane die größer ist als dein Schirm und spann sie über ihn#h


----------



## Käptn Ahab1977 (2. April 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

Hallo!!#h#h
Die Idee ist nicht schlecht,will auch sowas bauen.
Man könnte,falls Nähmaschine zur Hand,ein Klettband
auf die ganze länge drannähen,bei der Plane dann das Gegenstück von dem Klettband.
unten an der Plane würde Ich noch ein paar Ösenringe 
reinnieten,da kann man dann Heringe zum befestigen reinstecken!!

Gruß, Käptn Ahab


----------



## Steve Deluxe (2. April 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

jop, das ginge auch, aber wie mache ich dann den fest? bei stärkerem wind blästs mir die einfach weg.
und dann sollte ich als eingang ein loch hineinschneiden oder was?


----------



## gründler (2. April 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*



Mini-Broesel schrieb:


> hol dir doch lieber ne Plane die größer ist als dein Schirm und spann sie über ihn#h


 
Jup machen wir heute noch wenns mit paar Kumpels los geht.

Bivi dient als Zentrale und grüne Gewebeplane mit Ösen gibs in mehreren größen im Baumarkt,kommt als Dach rüber,Stöcker dienen als Stützen fertig ist das Angelhaus.
Bei Wind rundrum Erde auf Seiten der Plane am Boden schmeißen Steine etc.So liegt sie beschwert aufn boden.

lg


----------



## Käptn Ahab1977 (2. April 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

Wenn Du ein Loch in die Plane schneiden willst,dann nimm einen Lötkolben,so wird die Schnittstelle direkt wieder verschweißt,dann franst auch nix aus!#6


----------



## Schnatz (17. April 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*



gründler schrieb:


> Bivi dient als Zentrale und grüne Gewebeplane mit Ösen gibs in mehreren größen im Baumarkt,kommt als Dach rüber,Stöcker dienen als Stützen fertig ist das Angelhaus.



Gute Idee! 
Zwei bekannte haben die Methode schon vor 2 Jahren etwas weiter gebastelt. Als Stützen wurden die teleskopieren Farbrollen Verlängerungen genommen, solltet Ihr drauf achten, dass diese oben ein nach innen gehendes Gewinde haben. Also, den Stiel nehmen dann die Öse der Gewebeplane, dann eine Unterlegscheibe und dann eine passende Schaube eindrehen. Hält sicher. Zum abspannen wurden bisher immer 2 Seile pro Stange mit Häringen fixiert. 
Man könnte sich natürlich auch noch dementsprechende Seitenwände (ebenfalls aus Gewebeplane) mit einarbeiten.
der Vorteil der Teleskopstangen, man kann es leicht Schräg nach hinten kippen, um das Wasser besser nach hinten ablaufen zu lassen.

Ich habe mir diese Konstruktion schon ziegmal durchdacht und überlege nur noch, wie ich die Stangen besser bzw. überhaupt in den Boden "stecken" kann.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht zu kompliziert geschrieben. |uhoh:


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (17. April 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

Schraube ins Gewinde schrauben, Holzklotz druff,und mit nem Hammer reintreiben?

wäre jetzt ne lösung ohne viel Aufwand.


----------



## forelini (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

hmm einfach einen grossen regen schirm nehmen und dann eine plane in der mitte drauf nehen und dann mit seilen und heringen festmachen fertig ^^ hoffe das hatt ein wenig geholfen glg stefan


----------



## nordwest (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

:gich habe das schon gemacht klapt gut macht spars ich habe einen risen regenschirm genommen

und ein BW poncho der hat ösen intigrirt


----------



## nordwest (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

BW poncho krigt man unter


http://www.ranger-shop.de/ 
bitte lg 
an alle petri heil


----------



## knorken-bert (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

und dadrunter wird es dann weil wie man ja weiß eine plane luftundurchlässig ist richtig schön heiß bzw kalt feuchtigkeit steht in dem teil schimmelt etc..
lg :q


----------



## knorken-bert (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

kauft euch ein richtiges schirmzelt für 120 ökken 
fertig beste und billigste methode wetterfest schnell aufgebaut top

gibts bei ullidulli im ebay shop ein günstiges mit top bivvy pegs und quali


----------



## dannder (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: schirmzelt selber machen*

Oder selber bauen! 

Kosten ca. 30 Euro 

http://www.abload.de/img/1ejrk.jpg

BxTxH 185 cm x 114 cm x 144/167cm   
Passt auch ins Boot und ist in 2 min. aufgebaut

Gestell von einem Pavillon 3x3m und grüne Plane zurechtschneiden fertig.


----------

